# Parrot Jungle



## troysers (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone have any feedback on Parrot Jungle?  We will be in Miami for a Saturday in January.  There are two seniors, two adults, and two children and I was wondering if this would be a good place to visit for a day.


----------



## Melynny (Dec 15, 2005)

My Dh and I toured Parrot Jungle in 1996 and I enjoyed it.  If you are into Animals, Birds and gardening it is good for 3 or 4 hours.  It was sorta hard to find, we had to use a map.  When we were there, they had just had a baby orangatan born and it was very cute.   They had several photo opportunites, for an additional fee.  I remember that they appeared to take very good care of the critters.   I'd like to go again. Also, I did hear that they had a lot of damage from some of the hurricanes so it may have changed since I was there.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2005)

We went while we were staying in SoBe; we loved it (and didn't even have the kids with us). Took the public bus, driver told us where to get off, very easy to do that way.


----------



## KenK (Dec 15, 2005)

When you visited, it was at the end of Red Road....pretty far S past Coral Gables.  They now have a new 'Island' off one of the causeways to Miami Beach. As Avery said, very easy to get there now.  I have seen $5.00 and more off coupons last summer from Cingular.  I searched the web, can't find anything.  You will probably find coupons in the fliers around the hotels.

www.parrotjungle.com



			
				Melynny said:
			
		

> My Dh and I toured Parrot Jungle in 1996 and I enjoyed it.  If you are into Animals, Birds and gardening it is good for 3 or 4 hours.  It was sorta hard to find, we had to use a map.  When we were there, they had just had a baby orangatan born and it was very cute.   They had several photo opportunites, for an additional fee.  I remember that they appeared to take very good care of the critters.   I'd like to go again. Also, I did hear that they had a lot of damage from some of the hurricanes so it may have changed since I was there.


----------

